# Emerald cockatiels



## Coralys (Aug 21, 2013)

Im thinking about adding an emerald cockatiel to my family. Lets say in the future i want to breed it. What would i have to pair it with to get emerald chiks?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Emerald is an ordinary recessive gene, so you'd need for both parents to have at least one copy of the emerald gene. Pairing a visual emerald bird with a split emerald bird would be ideal; you'd get 50% emerald chicks and the contribution from the non-emerald branch of the family would help keep your gene pool strong. Emeralds are fairly rare though so I don't know how easy it would be to find two unrelated birds with the proper genes.

Here's some info on the emerald mutation from srtiels: http://www.justcockatiels.net/emerald.html


----------

